# Wellgo Mg-1, Ti Spindles



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Wellgo Mg-1 pedals with the Ti spindles - How well do they hold up durability wise? I had very good luck with the regular versions this season and I'm wondering if the Ti version makes sense when I come to replace my original pair. Thanks!

toby


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

in the trees said:


> Wellgo Mg-1 pedals with the Ti spindles - How well do they hold up durability wise? I had very good luck with the regular versions this season and I'm wondering if the Ti version makes sense when I come to replace my original pair. Thanks!
> 
> toby


bump.....


----------



## NEstinkyrider (Sep 10, 2007)

how much weight do you save going to Ti-spindles? i have regular MG-1 and they're pretty damn light as is.

i would think the durability of the platform would be an issue well before any spindle issues. the magnesium platforms are pretty soft and the threads in the platform tend to strip out when you bash out a pin on a rock... although alittle JB-weld will keep em in there pretty solid.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

im sure they will be fine. they save about 80 grams so thats not too bad. 

however, if you want a performance upgrade and not a weight one then get some flat pedals like
kona wah wah's
corsair's
atomlab trailking or aircorp's

they feel soooo much more stable. i have owned mg-1's on 3 different bikes and have gone through 3 pair. nice a light but once you go flat, you never go back


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

climbingbubba said:


> im sure they will be fine. they save about 80 grams so thats not too bad.
> 
> however, if you want a performance upgrade and not a weight one then get some flat pedals like
> kona wah wah's
> ...


I agree 100%.

I have went from Aircoprs to MG-1s to Wah Wahs. Sure the MG-1s are light but they are pinless less than half a season later in the eastcoast rocks and after going back to big thin flats (the Wah Wah) I'd rather sacrifice the weight for the feel. Wah Wahs aren't that much heavier anyway.


----------



## P51 (Aug 16, 2006)

*pic*

pretty light


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

if wah wahs are anything like the jackshit primos they'll be toast after a couple months


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

saturnine said:


> if wah wahs are anything like the jackshit primos they'll be toast after a couple months


I had the same set of Jackshits for 3 years before giving them to a buddy.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I replaced the busted pins on my Mags by re-tapping the threads to the next size up. They still get ripped out but at least it prolongs their life a bit.


----------



## NEstinkyrider (Sep 10, 2007)

kenbentit said:


> I replaced the busted pins on my Mags by re-tapping the threads to the next size up. They still get ripped out but at least it prolongs their life a bit.


^^ JB-Weld... holds better than anything else I've found.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Maybe I don't hit as many rocks as others do, but my MG-1 pedals are still brand new looking other than paint wear. Running MG-1 on 2 DH/FR bikes and MG-52 on my DJ and they have had no lost pins. I also replaced all tall pins with short ones and removed some for use with my 5.10 shoes. 

All in all the best pedals I have ever used. I like the idea of Ti spindles, but I don't think it matters too much IMO.


----------



## gideon (May 24, 2007)

*Durability of ti spindles?*

been digging around on the web and couldnt find a thread so far about the longevity of the spindles on these specific ones, as compared to steel spindles of other pedals

Other than the soft metal bodies
How have the spindles been holding up on real world use?
I seem to remember seeing weight limits for ti pedals
I have a set, never used from an xc bike and want to try them on my freeride bike
I do a lot of jumping and dh, (trying to avoid harsh landings) and since the bike has some give (dually) it's not as rough as a ht

Im 220 w/o pads
Been running sunline v1? pedals and brooklyn machine works or primo pros before that

Thanks
G


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Avoid them other than for XC. Seen few Ti ones break. If you look at the magnesium pedal thread below (search for it), one guy broke his too. Plus you will see the picture of my MG-1 broken into pieces.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

I snapped my ti axle a few months back, never going back to ti again!

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_0A85M4Edsfg/TAzVmu17DhI/AAAAAAAAARg/vYAzxdeQqcM/s1600/CIMG4585.JPG


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

saturnine said:


> if wah wahs are anything like the jackshit primos they'll be toast after a couple months


Did you have the cheap version with loose ball bearings or the version with the full length 14mm axle and cartridge bearings? Two very different pedals with the same name. I suspect Will had the higher end one. You shouldn't be able to break those spindles...


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

V.P. said:


> I snapped my ti axle a few months back, never going back to ti again!
> 
> https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_0A85M4Edsfg/TAzVmu17DhI/AAAAAAAAARg/vYAzxdeQqcM/s1600/CIMG4585.JPG


How much you weigh V.P. ?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

For the Ti spindles I would not use them if over 180lbs for freeride/dh use.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

gticlay said:


> Did you have the cheap version with loose ball bearings or the version with the full length 14mm axle and cartridge bearings? Two very different pedals with the same name. I suspect Will had the higher end one. You shouldn't be able to break those spindles...


there is only one type of primo. the reg. jackshit is the cheap one. my axle wasn't toast, but the bearings were shot and the bike shop said they couldn't be serviced.

as for ti mg1s, i can't speak for how they hold up for dh, but i use mine for light AM and i've been using them without issue for over 2 years. bearings are still smooth and the axle is holding up. i should say that i'm 145lbs+/-, though. the body has taken a lot of abuse. even with 170mm crankarms, i find myself striking a lot of rocks.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

I'd only run them on my dirt jumper or xc/trail bike.....


Definitelyyyyyyyy not on the downhill bike though


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

saturnine said:


> there is only one type of primo. the reg. jackshit is the cheap one. my axle wasn't toast, but the bearings were shot and the bike shop said they couldn't be serviced.
> 
> as for ti mg1s, i can't speak for how they hold up for dh, but i use mine for light AM and i've been using them without issue for over 2 years. bearings are still smooth and the axle is holding up. i should say that i'm 145lbs+/-, though. the body has taken a lot of abuse. even with 170mm crankarms, i find myself striking a lot of rocks.


Your shop is wrong. You just put new cartridge bearings in... they probably just wanted to sell you pedals.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

gticlay said:


> Your shop is wrong. You just put new cartridge bearings in... they probably just wanted to sell you pedals.


they sold me the pedals to begin with. in any case, they were like 700g+ and not really worth saving.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

saturnine said:


> they sold me the pedals to begin with. in any case, they were like 700g+ and not really worth saving.


They were designed for people that are tired of breaking and bending pedal spindles, not to help you save weight but I hear you. I just wanted to point out that you can replace the bearings - nothing more.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

006_007 said:


> How much you weigh V.P. ?


Im 75 kg with gear.


----------



## dvng (Jan 11, 2008)

gticlay said:


> They were designed for people that are tired of breaking and bending pedal spindles, not to help you save weight but I hear you. I just wanted to point out that you can replace the bearings - nothing more.


i have been trying to figure out, how do you removew the cartridge bearing?


----------

